

Syrian Internet Restored, Dramatic Footage Emerges [video] - Osiris
http://mashable.com/2011/06/04/syrian-internet-restored/

======
noarchy
A report, based on interviews, from Human Rights Watch:
[http://www.hrw.org/en/reports/2011/06/01/we-ve-never-seen-
su...](http://www.hrw.org/en/reports/2011/06/01/we-ve-never-seen-such-
horror-0)

------
nostromo
Is that the sound of a sniper bullet?
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye61FcB61GY&t=18s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye61FcB61GY&t=18s)
Terrifying.

~~~
bane
Depends, most high powered rounds travel supersonic, you don't hear them until
after they've already hit you.

------
tomelders
They need better tactics.

That may sound trite, but I honestly believe that they could win this quicker
and with fewer casualties if they were more strategic with their protesting.

Easier said than done though, especially from my sofa a few thousand miles
away from it all.

------
adrianwaj
A security guard shoots protesters <http://youtu.be/CLntjWFrV38>

(this is just barbaric)

------
nekitamo
Libya all over again.

------
jschrf
Animals.

